# Fur Shed Suggestions



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

As a new trapper...very new (haven't caught one critter yet), I would like some advice. I have a 30 X 60 ft insulated, heated, A/C, wired for 110/220, and plumbed shop that is begging to be used as a fur shed. I have 3 smaller rooms (15 X 15 ish), two bathrooms, and a large work area. I am looking at using the large work area to hang and dry the pelts, one of the bathrooms as a fleshing room, and 1 of the small rooms to store fur. The other areas are for my man cave and beer storage/consumption areas. Do any of you more expereinced trappers have ideas on how best to use this space? Maybe something you wish you had, but don't. I essentially have a clean slate to work with here so all ideas are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

I put a ventilation system in fur shed. It really helps dry the pelts with air moving constantly through there and any odors are taken away while skinning. Once i get my fur shed completely put together i will have to take some pics and post it. I have been working on getting a skinning maching set up, and getting my sink hooked up all while trying to kill critters and put them up :-?


----------

